# pins and needles and nump hip.



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm almost 21 weeks pregnant and for about 5 nights now my left (always left) hip gets pins and needles in it when I lay in bed on a night.  I find it hard to get to sleep but when I do I sometimes roll over on to it and when I wake up its completly nump just the hip the rest of my leg is fine and can walk on it no problem.  When i try lay on my right to let the feeling go the left hip comes out in a real pain until i give in and roll back on to my left.  Any idea whats going on??  I think from my scan that babies head is to the left, could it be that.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

This is fairly common in pregnancy, as the weight of the baby presses on to different nerves, ans can trap them some times, causing these pins and needles.  There isn't a lot that you can do, but maybe try placing a pillow under your bump to support it a bit will just take the weight off.

Hope this helps

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thnaks for that just wanted to check it was normal


----------

